# Lasagna with Goat Milk Cheese



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

We have way to much milk to know what to do with it. So, we decided to make some Mozzarella and Ricotta and make lasagna. Mom had made some with store bought cheese last week and it was ok, not the best. The lasagna with Goat milk cheese was awesome. The only thing that would have made it better would have been ground goat meat. We had to settle for hamburger from one of our home grown calves.

Carisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

That sounds sooo good Carisa 

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

HI- I have not been able to get a good stretch to my mozzarella -
In Ricki's book about cheesemaking it says more heat but that has only made more whey leak out. I wonder if you could give me any tips? Something goofy here!
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Lee,
This is most commonly due to lack of acidity which can be corrected by adjusting the amount of citric acid. Late lactation milk often needs more citric. But first make sure all your temps and times were right to start with.

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

THANKS! I will try that with early season milk. Got frustrated last fall and quit trying so that must be my problem. Thank you!
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't made good moz yet just gave up.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

Since I don't actually make the cheese, can't give any advice. I just eat it. LOL

Carisa


----------

